# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Motivet e emigracionit shqiptar

## Albo

Emigracioni shqiptar eshte i krahasueshem tashme me nje epidemi mbarekombetare qe ka prekur pak a shume cdo familje shqiptare. Kemi deshmuar nje flluks te madh largimesh nga trojet shqiptare ne Ballkan kryesisht drejt vendeve te Europes Perendimore dhe kontinentit te Amerikes Veriore. Te gjithe i njohim pasojat e emigrimit dhe traumat familjare qe keto krijojne fale ndarjes fizike nga njerezit e aferm. 

Duke qene se shumica e anetareve tane jane emigrante vete, do desha tu bej pyetjet e meposhtme:

- Cilat jane shkaqet e emigracionit masiv shqiptar?
- Cilat jane pasojat negative te emigracionit?
- Cilat jane pasojat pozitive te emigracionit?
- Si e shikoni ju te ardhmen tuaj dhe te familjes tuaj?

Albo

----------


## Pirro i Epirit

Albo,
faleminderit per kete teme. Po pergjigjem shkurt. Emigracioni shqiptar ne permasat dhe porporcionet qe ka marre eshte nje plage pasojat e se ciles ka fiilluar ti vuaj Shqiperia dhe do vazhdoje ti vuaje per shume kohe.
Shkaqet;
- Shkaterrimi i shpreses se zhvillimit te Shqiperise me revolucionin sllavo-greko-mafioz te vitit 1997.
- Humbja e sovranitetit politik te Shqiperise qe pasoi me glaberimin e te gjitha resurseve ekonomike rentable nga kompanite shteterore greke. 
- Pamundesia per te bere biznes ne Shqiperi dhe prosperuar pasi gjithcka eshte perqendrur ne duart e nje klani te ngushte njerezish te rrethit qeveritar, qe per interesat e tyre te ngushta dhe padroneve te tyre brenda dhe jashte vendit vrasin e presin cdo dite. Ky grup pushtetplote ka perqendruar rreth vetes klanet me te pamoralshme, pafe, patdhe qe merren me trafic parash te pista, droge, tregti femrash jo vetem shqiptare po nga mbare lindja. 
- Pushteti i 4tert eshte ne duar te mafias vendase dhe asaj te vendeve fqinje. 

- Instuticioni i votes se lire eshte vetem histori. Pavaresisht se kush shkon per te votuar, sa shkojne, e per ke votojne resultati ne Shqiperi eshte i paracktuar. Pra votat jane kot. Askush nuk i numeron fletet e votimit.

-Drejtesia eshte inegzistente. Ose me fjale te tjera, drejtesia ekziston per te fortet dhe te varferit ekstreme qe skane para te paguajne prokuroret dhe gjyqtaret.

- Shkolla dhe shkollimi edhe ashtu me cilesi te dobet jane bere privilegj i nje grupi gjithnje e me te vogel njereziz qe kane para dhe pushtet. Nese fjala vjen veriun ne kohen e komunizmit e ndaloi Enveri tani e ndalon varferia, mungesa e shkollave mesuesve etj. Jo rastesisht emigrimi i veriut ka qene teper masiv vitet fundit.

Pasojat negative:
- Pjesa me emdhe a atyre qe jane larguar nuk kthehen me pasi jane sistemuar ne vendet ku kane shkuar. Gjendja ne Shqiperi perdite po behet edhe me e e pashprese sepse ajo pjese vitale qe presupozohet te shkunde sistemet dhe regjimet e ka braktisur vendin. Aty kane ngelur, mafiozet, optimistet ekstreme, dhe te varferit qe skane mundesi te largohen.

- Edhe sikur gjendja te rregullohej mrekullisht me nje te shkrepur te cakmakut duhen dekada te tera per te arritur nivelin e zhvillimit te vitit 1996.

Positive: 
Ne nje situate ideale te venies dore te SHBA-se per ta hequr Shqiperine nga thonjte e Greqise nje pjese e shkolluar ne perendim perfshi edhe autorin e ketyre rrjeshtave do ktheheshin ne Shqiperi dhe pervojne dhe diturite e fituara ketu do ti vinin ne funksion te zhvillimit te Shqiperise me nje mentalitet te ri perparimtar dhe jo aziatik.

Do te doja ta shihja perspektiven ne Shqiperi, pasi si Shqiperia vend nuk ka. Ai qe ka provuar peshen e mergimit e di se cka dashur te thote Cajupi me vargun...ku te duket balta me e embel se mjalta.

----------


## korçar

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> * Te gjithe i njohim pasojat e emigrimit dhe traumat familjare qe keto krijojne fale ndarjes fizike nga njerezit e aferm. 
> *


Nuk thuhet "*fale* ndarjes fizike nga njerzit e aferm" sic e ke shkrojtur ti, por per shkak te... Besoj se nuk ke nevoje te ti shpjegoj arsyet pse eshte keshtu dhe jo ashtu...

----------


## Thjeshtesia

- Cilat jane shkaqet e emigracionit masiv shqiptar?

Kryesisht shkaku primar i emigracionit shqiptar eshte ekonomia skandaloze qe gjendet ne Shqiperi.  Se dyti eshte epidemia e korrupsionit qe ka pushtuar vendin tone duke filluar qe ne perqendrimin e bizneseve ne doren e social-komunisteve te cilet gjithe djersen e 3 million sklleverve te akumuluar per 50 vjet e ndane midis syre me renien e komunizmit.  Se treti nje pseudo-edukim qe mjerisht sistemi arsimor shqiptar i ofron nxenesve duke filluar qe nga klasa e pare fillore e deri ne arsimim universitar.  Nuk dua te permend ketu raste nga me vulgaret qe vijne nga klasat e studenteve te universitetit te Tiranes. Se katerti, dua te permend nje grup qytetaresh shqiptare qe me te vertete kane besuar dhe vuajtur per idealet e tyre te cilet nga zgenjimi dhe persekutimi e lane vendin e tyre per te gjetur lirine dhe drejtesine e vertete ne Perendim.  Keta jane te paket ne numer, sepse shumica vdiqen burgjeve, por ketu mund te perfshijme te gjithe familjet e te persekutuarve e internuarve qe me daljen nga kampet e punes nuk paten asnje mundesi e shprese per te filluar nje jete normale ne Shqiperi. 

- Cilat jane pasojat negative te emigracionit?

Pasoja me negative e emigracionit eshte se shume emigrante detyrohen te rrijne me vite te tera derisa te naturalizohen (marrin dokumentat) ne shtetet e huaja ku jetojne, pa pare familjet e tyre.  Familjet tona jane copetuar dhe gjymtuar fizikisht e shpirterisht. 

Pasoja e dyte me negative eshte se ne po rritemi ne vende te huaja ashtu te rritur para kohe sic jemi.  Mundesite per te krijuar familjen tende me nje bashkekombes jane shume te pakta.  Vetmia dhe ne ca raste depresioni i bren emigrantet e sidomos ata pa familje e pa miq te vertete.  Nje fenomen i vrojtur shpesh eshte se komunitetet shqiptare nuk jane solidare dhe disa here me te drejte, sepse shpesh njohja me emigrante te tjere shqiptare nuk te len te ecesh perpara sipas kerkesave te vendit ne te cilin ndodhesh dhe ka raste qe me shume te krijon probleme se te permbush nevojat shpirterore qe nje shoqeri e paster te ploteson. Plus, qe xhelozia midis shqiptareve eshte e tmerrshme.  Kush ecen perpara shihet plot smire dhe zili, ne vend qe te inkurajohet ne udhen qe ka ndermarre.  Ne emigracion kane dale shume nivele njerezish dhe kjo e ben akoma edhe me te veshtire krijimin e miqesive me bashkekombesit e tu jashte.

- Cilat jane pasojat pozitive te emigracionit?

Per mua pasojat pozitive te emigracionit kane qene shkollimi shume i mire, zgjerimi im shpirteror (spiritual), njohja me kulturen amerikane dhe mundia qe me eshte dhene te marr ato gjera pozitive nga ajo, si shikimin e punes sende dhe jo futjen e hundes ne punet e tjetrit.  Pervec njohjes me kulturen amerikane, nje kulture kaq demokratike me kuptimin e mirefillte te fjales, me eshte dhene mundesia te njihem me njerez te ndryshem te botes dhe te kuptoj pak nga kulturat e tyre.  Horizonti im eshte zgjeruar se tepermi.  Ne te njejten kohe une kam arritur te reflektoj nje imazh te paster e bukur te Shqiperise tek te huajt, per te cilin jam krenare.  Secili nga ne eshte ambasador i vendit te vet atje jashte ku ndodhet dhe cdo veper e jona ndikon ne opinionin qe nje i huaj krijon per te gjithe shqiptaret te teresi.  Mbi te gjitha ato cka thashe me lart, une kam arritur ta shoh nga larg e me qarte kulturen shqiptare dhe zhvillimet e fundit politike e ekonomike qe prej 1998.  Me zemer te plagosur kam pare ne distance vendin tone duke u perpelitur pas facades se bojosur te komunisteve.  Me vjen t'i tund e shkund te gjithe ata qe jetojne atje dhe pretendojne se si jeta ne Shqiperi nuk ka, ata femije biznesmenash te korruptuar e komunistash se lindur, qe jane te verber kundrejt vuajtjeve te popullit perreth dhe mendojne vetem per qejfet dhe veten e tyre.  Po te kisha qene atje nuk do te kisha ditur ta beja kete lloj ndryshimi dhe krahasimi sepse nuk do ta njihja lirine, demokracine dhe tregun e vertete kapitalist.  Mendoj qe shume te rinj te gjenerates sime te cilet po shkollohen neper Perendim jane te te njejtit mendim me mua.  Vete fakti qe shume te rinjve shqiptare po u hapen syte dhe mendja jashte shtetit perben te vetmin ngushellim dhe shprese per Shqiperine.  Ky eshte aspekti me pozitiv i emigracionit, siguria se nje dite bijte e shqipes do te kthehen per te shpetuar dhe rindertuar nje shoqeri shqiptare demokratike e te pakorruptuar.

Si e shikoni ju te ardhmen tuaj dhe te familjes tuaj?

Une ate e shoh ne vendin tim, Shqiperine, por kur te shkoj atje dua te jem pergatitur nga ana profesionale dhe ne gjendje per te bere ndryshime per mire ne ate vend.

----------


## Fisnik Man

HI all ,se pari dua tju pershendes te gjitheve,dhe me behet qefi qe jeni reale te gjithe e shikoni te verteten ne sy.edhe une jam me nje mendim me ju,edhe une si te gjithe te tjeret,jam larguar jo nga ana ekonomike ,por si rrodhen ngjarjet ne vendin tone jeta u bo e pasigurte,qe te jetoje atje duhet te jesh ushtar dhe kriminel i pushtetareve,psh gramoz rucit tosit te nanos,majkos metes edi rames ,tani vone etj etj.politika e ka zhytur ate vend ne nje humnere qe ska shpresa me dal ndonje here sa te jen gjalle ky brez qe po e drejtojne sot.jane 10 veta qe po pasurohen ne kuriz te gjithe sklleverve shqiptar qe jetojne brenda dhe jashte vendit,qe punojne dhe leket prap ja mer pushtetari me nje apo me nje forme tjeter,psh piramidat ,ndertimtarin sot thote boje vilen hotelin apo pallatin neser vjen dhe ta prish.per pozitive nuk shikoj ndonje pozivitet nga emigracioni, sidomos per brezin pak te madh qe kan punu 30 vjet ne shiperi dhe i ka ra prap nga filllimi me punu ne emigracion.nejse me fol ka shume,se jemi shume te indinjuar nga  rruga qe kemi mare  te detyruar nga plerat e kombit qe drejtojne sot vendin tone. vetem nja fjal ka njel zoti na ndihmofte  e na bekofte knej ne emigracion te na japi shnetin. dhe me shpirt i jap mallikimin politikaneve  shqiptare.tju eci mbare e mire kudo qe te jeni vllezer e motra. bye all.

----------


## manoklla

Me duket se shum vete ketu e theshtezojne ceshtjen e emigracionit ne banalitete te tipit 'erdhen komunistet, nano, ruci, asfalia dhe ikem' e budallalleqe te tjera te ketij tipi. Te jemi te qarte se emigracioni si fenomen shpreh nje prirje te bendshme te individeve per ti shpetuar jo vetem veshiresive ekonomike sic e paraqitin mendjelehtesisht disa, por pe ti shpetuar ne radhe te pare asaj fryme mbytese, asfiksuese, gjysem anadollake qe sundon shpirtin e atyre indvideve shqiptare qe kane nje fare kulture dhe edukate. Ta quash emigracinin pasoje e 1997 eshte ose miopi ose injorance,se per te qene te sakte vala me e madhe  e emigranteve ishte ne fillim te viteve 90. Une per vete kam ikur qe nefillim te 1995, kur lulezonin piramidat. Sipas mendesie me lart une duhe te rrija ne shqiperi se ishte koha e arte e demokracise. Nuk eshe aq e thjeshte. Ne Shqiperi ekzistojne nje mori arsyesh qe te mbledhura bashke e bejne ikjen te domosdoshme. Edhe 10 here me e zhvilluar se sot te ishte shqiperia, edhe sikur te qeverisej nga njerzit me te afte e te pakorruptushem, une do kisha ikur. Se nuk eshte vetem ceshtje manaxhimi politik, por ne radhe te pare eshte realiteti mbytes shqiptar me varferine dhe mediokritetin e vet qe te  vret, te afikson, dhe me kalimin e kohes te tjeterson gjersa nje dite e gjen veten duke bere te njejtat gjera qe ke kritikuar me pare, qe nga hjyrje-daljet pa hesap te komshiu pa e vrare mendjen per privacine e tjetrit e deri tek thashemet e pafund, cmira pakufi, nenshtrimi ndaj konceptit te nderit si kulti i shoqerise qe e zbeh individin dhe inicitiven individuale ne maksimum. Eshte hapesira psiko-reale shqiptare qe te nxit te levizesh, sepse shqiperia eshte teper e vogel dhe e ngushte per ti percuar individit modern shqiptar arritjet me te medha te njerezimit nder shekuj, gje cka eshte me teper e realizueshme ne vende me histori e kulture te perbotshme, si Franca, Anglia, Italia, e deri diku USA. Kjo analize eshte teper me e komplikuar sec po tjerr une ketu, por po e le me kaq tani.

Nuk shoh pasoja negative madhore te emigracionit, pervecse traumave emocionale qe shkakton ndarja nga familja. Dhe deri diku emigrimi i nje pjese te intelektualeve te paket shqiptare.

Nga ana tjeter, te gjithe shqiptaret e emigruar besoj se kane fituar shprehi te sjelluri dhe edukate perendimore te cmuar e cila manifestohet ne ftohtesi gjykimi, gjakftohtesi, shmangje nga bisedat pa buke, urtesi, permbajtje dhe tolerance, tipare qe jane aq te spikatura perballe mendesise ballkano/orientale qe na eshte mbujtur ne qelize qe ne femijeri ne formen e filxhanit te permbysur te kafese para te cilit humbasim kohe te cmuar si budallenj, dhe 'hallves dhe specave te mbushur'. Per vete, si kapitalin me te madh gjate ketyre 8 vjeteve jashte nuk quaj stabilizimin ekonomik, por transformimin e ngadalte psikologjik. Me keto qe them nuk dua apak te hedh poshte perfundimisht traditat e popullit tone se fundja ai eshte edhe identiteti im,por nuk mundte rri pa vene ne pah cenet e shoqerise tone, ato qe ndoshta indirekt na kane bere te ikim, pavaresisht se  vetes i themi qe 'ika per shkaqe ekonomike'.

----------


## juliano1

Shkaqet 
                  Per te njejtat arsye qe ti dhe une lame  Permetin
Pasojat-
                  Derisa ti dhe une nuk do kthehemi Dhembeli s'ka per te ndryshuar
Pasojat +
                 Kur une te bek diçka per vendin tim se ti e ke treguar veten ( pa folur per kulturen e re me te cilen perballemi)
E ardhmja e familjeve 
                  Pyetje pa mend ...

----------


## jonidapasho

Shkaku qe emigruam familjarisht ?
Situata e rende ekonomike. 5 veta me 2 asistenca.

Pasojat negative ?
Travma psiko-shpirterore + gjithcka kjo permbledh. 
Harrese e gjuhes meme+traditat etj (ca me dashje ca pa dashje, mos harroni qe kemi nje mani te kopjojme gjithcka te huaj)
Largimi i ajkes se Shqiperise 
90 % e atyre qe iken nuk kthehen me mbrapsh pas 10-20 vjetesh

Pasojat pozitive ?
U zhvilluan si individuale (dhe jo si komb) si nga aspekti arsimor-edukativ ashtu dhe nga ai psikologjik. 
U beme te njohur kudo. Tregojme jashte vendit tone vlerat e shqiptarit ne mbare boten dhe sa shpejte mesojme gjuhet e vendeve ku shkojme !

Te ardhmen e familjes time ?
Nuk e di per femijet e mi te ardhshem ku do jete me mire te lindin ! Them ne Shqiperi por me gjysem zeri tani per tani.

Prindrit e mij fatkeqesisht i shoh ne te ardhmen te jene akoma ne kurbet.

----------


## Benni

Cilat jane shkaqet e emigracionit masiv shqiptar?

Une po perqendrohem tek kjo pyetje kesaj radhe.

Temehapsi, e quajti epidemi levizjen masive te shqiptareve per tu larguar nga vendi.

Tamam ashtu eshte, kjo epidemi infektoji pothuajse nje popull te tere, gje e pa pare ne historine e njerzimit.

Po, Si filloj kjo epidemi?

M.q.se i takoj pikerisht atyre 10.000 vetave te pare qe mbollen virusin e ikjes,
i bera pyetjen konkrete vetes:

Pse ike ti Beno dhe shoket e tu ateher ne vjeshten e vitit 1990 ?!

Ja se c´fare mu pergjigj vetvetja:

Ne vitet 80 une ndigjoja barsaletat e te rriturve me temen:
C´fare do bej vaki sikur te hapen kufijt ? Hamendjet ishin nga me interesantet.....

Pse?
Dalja jashte shtetit ishte privilegji me i madh aso kohe!

Dalja pa leje, arratisja ishte e denushme rende, deri me vdekje.
Pra ishte nje molle e ndalume!
Keshtu lindi psikoza ne popull per te provuar mollen.

Populli kureshtar ndiqte si i etur stacionet e huaja te TV (Sllavin + Italianin...)
Jetonim vetem me endrra dhe deshira per te jetuar e shijuar ato qe shikonim ne TV.

Ne te rinjt (rrushat e shoqeris) kuptohet qe pas ndonje Elektrik Blu ne 12 te notes, na behej mendja dhall fare te nesermen, buke e kripe dhe RTM ishte parrulla e vlonjateve.

Cunat, versniket e mij po merrnin inot gocat, se ishin qamet kurrnace ne drejtim te dashnis, ishin shume larg nevojave dhe fantazis se djemve, gocat shikonin urin e djemeve dhe edhe me keq e shtrengonin, 
E keshtu me radhe, nje rreth djallezor, bllokade e tmerrshme lum miku shume me e keqe se bllokada imperialisto-revizionistee miro mir!

Pakenaqsia me kujtohet se ishte ne gojen e secilit, mundesia dhe shpresa per ndryshime
ishte 0,......opo s´kishte sy per qafe fare....

gjepura do thote dikush, mirpo hidhini nje sy fotografive te vaporeve
 ne vitet 90-91, cuna te rinj qe u vlonte gjaku or tungjatjeta.....vajza s´kishte fare...

Me kujtohet si tani, kisha nja 3 muaj me njeren, vetem puthje, me shume nuk e lejonte zakoni
Zakone te poshtra!

Nje dite prej ditesh me thote-:
Beni po te kishe motor, sa qef do kisha te iknim bashke ne Durres!
Po ikim me tren  ju pergjigja, po marrim edhe buke me vete (djath dhe domate)...

Jo mor vlla, donte motociklete zonja..... Mua ma futi krymin, thuj si te dush ti!
Imagjinoja Benin me motor, nga mbrapa duke mu shtrenguar pas shpine tjetra,
me ndizej gjaku vetem ta mendoja, imagjinoja se c´do benim tek shkembi i kavajes
me mikeshen time, (shkembi ishte vend ii cifteve ahera, xham xhim rreth e qark, vend pellumbash per jorgjica) fantazi kisha plot, kisha pare shume filma me dashuri....
mbret or dhe kaluar mbretit me dukej vetja....mirpo endrra me dilte dhe me mbetej vetem shija e hidhur e zhgenjimit dhe e pamundesis per tja arritur, duhej sajuar nje motor se s´ben....

Me te thene te verteten motivi Nr.1 qe kisha per te ikur ishte te bleja nje motor dhe te vija te beja qejf me zocken time. 
Le qe pastaj me motor me thoshte kjo rradakja ime ndryshojne pozitat e Benit, nga lutes ne i lutur.....zgjidh e merr. 
Duket gje e vogel kjo, por Beni e kishte zet te ishte lutes, pune karakteri s´ke c´i bo, s´ndryshohet kollaj.
Do ti qe po dukej nje rreze shprese qe Beni te behej me motorr.....ata qe hyne ne ambasada i lane te dilnin.....shpejt na erdhen lajmet se andej mund te fitohej ne muaj edhe 2000 Marka..... 

Baba dhe nona ime marr se bashku sillnin aso kohe 100 Marka ne Muaj.

Ne si cuna po mesonim integralin dhe derivatet, keshtu qe kaq llogari te thjesht dinim me e bo, 2000 kundrejt 100.

O burra Beno, cuna c´fare presim, tja mbathim!!! ....dhe kthehemi mbas nja 2 vjetesh si bosa fare!!!....
Nje rruge e dy pune, te provojme edhe ne te varferit femra tamam qe u vjen era livando, ne syte e mendjes kishim sex bombat qe kishim pare ne TV,....po mbaheshim me neve, po kishte zinxhir te na lidhte???

Pse iken te tjeret pas nesh kete le ta tregojne ata vete....une fola per zanafillen e epidemis.....

----------


## al76marku

Duke mbeshtetur mendimin e nismetarit te temes, zotit Albo,
ngaqe dhe ketu ku jetoj eshte e njejta teme pothuajse qe diskutoj cdo dite me shoke te tjere bashkeatdhetare, emigracioni eshte epidemi e rende per kombin.


Ana negative e vetme dhe shkaterruese eshte largimi nga shoqeria, ndarja nga familja dhe kontributi (qe duhesh ta japim per kombin tone)qe  japim per ndertimin e shoqerive dhe kombeve te huaja. Meqe pjesa dermuese jane moshat 16-30 (meshkuj)


Ana pozitive eshte qe hapem syte dhe pame boten pas gjithe atyre viteve nen zgjedhen e diktatures.

Faleminderit.

----------


## rezi_Mynihut

Teme interesante kjo te pakten per ne anetaret e ketij Forumi qe u beme vite jashte ne Perendim.

Cilat jane shkaqet e emigracionit masiv shqiptar?

Une po perpiqem si Rez te hedh disa rreshta per situaten time asokohe.
Nuk do shkruaj hartime standarde si ato ne ore te letersise ne vitet 80 neper gjimnaze, ku pa marre parasysh 

se cfare teme do na binte dihej kallepi ishte gati.

Per mendimin tim anetaret e ketij forumi jane te rinj e te reja qe thuajse shumicen e kohes e kalojne duke 

lexuar shkrime gazetash, revistash, publikime analistesh, shkrime patetike atdhedashurie dhe kur lexon te 

tilla nga dita ne dite te bie interesi te lexosh te njejtat gjera deri ne fund.

Merreni me mend kur shkrime te tilla standard merzisin anetaret qe kane ardhur nga ajo kohe, po per brezin e 

ri, i cili ngaqe u be vite jashte ka probleme me shqipen...e jo te tjerat.

Une u largova nga Tirana ne shtator te 1991 sapo mbarova maturen tek Petro Nini Luarasi.
Ne ate kohe luftonim per mesatare per te dale ndonje e drejte studimi.
Dalja jashte shtetit ishte jo vetem enderr e parealizueshme, por edhe te te dilte dikush jashte nga fisi e 

te te sillte ndonje rrobe te jashtme ishte ku e ku.
Ne ate kohe duhet te kishe ndalu ndonje goce ti propozoje ne rruge, shabllonet e kohes. Per kete te duhej 

nje look i pranueshem. Me nje pale xhinse te jashtme mund te nderrmerrje ndonje tratative...si dihej.

Korriku i 90-es na kapi pas vitit te trete.

Papritmas dalja jashte nuk dukej me enderr e paarritshme. Per vete nuk ma mbajti me inicjative vetjake.
Ama inicjative tregova tek anija "Partizani" ne mars te 1991, prape si kofini pas te vjelave.

Edhe nje tentative per nga Jugosllavia perfundoi ne Struge.

I tregoj te gjitha keto se ne ate vere te 91 cunat e tirones nuk e kishin me mendjen per te drejta studimi, 

apo per propozime vajzash rrugeve.
Historia nxorri ne plan te dites epidemine: "Me ca ferren!"

Kush ishte palluqe dhe cun mami rrinte ne Shqiperi.

Nuk di te jem larguar nga Shqiperia per arsye politike.

Nuk kam qene aktivist politik dhe nuk me ka pas shqetesu shume si 18 vjecar se a ka pas pluralizem ne 

shqiperi apo jo.

Bota jone ne ato kohe ka qene: Petro Nini, xhiroja e bulevardit dhe kur do bonim ndonje mbremje me gocat e 

klases, kush do sillte manjetofonin, si do mblidheshin leket te blihej konjaku dhe llokumet e te tjera si 

keto.

Nuk me kujtohet te kemi bere plane minimi te sistemit komunist apo vendosjen e nje sistemi perendimor. Bile 

edhe ne xhiro te asaj kohe ne te cilen merrte pjese gjithe rinia e brezit tim nuk me kujtohet ndonjeri qe te 

kishte ambicje politike dhe qe i duhej ndejt larg.....

E qarte qe nga ekonomia e atyre viteve ishim pertoke. Vitet e talloneve nje here ne jave gjalpi e djathi e 

mishi dhe me pas vezet a ku mbaj mend me se ca tjeter....

Dikush me siper kishte permend qe ikem edhe nga mentaliteti i rendomte ballkano - anadollak.
Me duhet ti jap te drejte. Une kam qene ke ata cuna Tirons qe nuk rrinin kurre ke lagja, por cdo mbasdite ne 

xhiro. Kisha shume shoke qe nuk e kalonin pragun e lagjes. Keshtu qe per mendimin tim eshte edhe pune tipi 

puna e te dalmes.

Ngaqe Nena ka pas punu jet e mot shefe kuadri ne rrobaqepsi, njoh me dhjetera raste grash te ndara nga burrat 

me femij te cilat kane pare te vetmin shans daljen nga Shqiperia sa me larg atij vendi, atij ambjenti 

thashethemes, atij mentaliteti, atyre opinioneve. Eshte per te ardhur keq kur sheh qe ky grup popullate nuk ka asnje shans te nje jete normale ne atdheun me normat qe u mesuam ne.

Diku nga vitet e fajdeve ra pak muhabeti i Epidemise se daljes si rrjedhoje e fondacioneve bamirese....

Me kujtohet 1997 dhe 1998 ethet qe kapen xhiron e Tirones ne ate kohe per vendin e Mbretereshes. Une si 

pushues duke pire ndonje birre degjoja ke Parku Rinia majtas e djathtas vetem nje fjale :"LONDRA" thirrej eldorado e re.

E qarte qe USA dhe CANADA kane qene gjithmone "Evergreens-at" e xhiros, por edhe portofoli per enderra te 

tilla duhej te kapte shitjen e ndonje gjeje te madhe te patundshme kollaj.

Me kujtohet qe kemi qene nje grusht cunash bashkmoshatere asaokohe(91) qe sikur ishim me perpara, me te 

pakenaqur me boten rreth nesh me prespektivat ne Shqiperi.

Tirana dhe Shqiperia po ndryshojne goxha dita dites nga ndertimet dhe pamja e jashtme.

Mentaliteti brenda qendron. Ky eshte edhe ai i ashtuquajturi "Schock" kulturor qe pesojme ne Shqiptaret e 

Diaspores kur shkojme atje me pushime.

Por nje gje duhet ta kemi te qarte. Gjerat ne Shqiperi behen per nje grup njerezish te caktuar me kerkesa 

dhe nevoja te caktuara dhe pikerisht per Shqiptaret qe banojne ne Shqiperi.
Permbushja e nevojave ekonomike, kulturore, sociale, psikologjike, argetuese, turistike behet vetem per ata 

dhe jo per Shqiptaret e Diaspores.

Ky mosrealizim i "KENAQESIVE" tona na e ben ende teper te veshtire kthimin ne atdhe.

Do desha te falenderoja anetaret me siper qe me dhane kenaqesine te lexoj postimet e tyre.

Hallall koha qe keni harxhuar!

Pershendetje

Rezi

----------


## raku

shkaqet jane ekonomike.
pasojat negative jane qe popullate nuk rritet dhe ekonomia gjithashtu.
pasojat pozitive jane se ato e ndihmojne  me buke familjen e tyre.
e ardhmja ime dhe e familjes time varet vetem nga situata ekonomike dhe politike ne vend.

----------


## Matura95

Motivet e emigracionit shqiptar??????
PSE? Mendoj qe te gjithe e dine ate.... Enderimi i nje jete me te mire...... Si cdo vend tjeter i bote dhe ne e beme emigracionin ndoshta pak me vone se te tjeret.  
Une jam larguar nga Shqiperia ne 1995 pra teoria e 1997 bie poshte.  Mbarova shkollen e mesme ne 1995 dhe nje dite mbas "mremjes te matures" u largova per ne Greqi dhe pse e mbarova shkollen me 9.5.  Pra ne Shqiperi nuk kishte te ardhme.  1997 e beri me keq. Kam shume deshire te shkoj nje dite mbrapa po kur kushtet te plotesohen.  Njoh shume shqiptare qe punojne, shkojne ne shkolle dhe sakrifikojne per te ecur me perpara.  Te jesh i hedhur nuk do te thote qe te largohesh nga Shqiperia. E vetmja aresye eshte botekuptimi i njeriut. Pra dikush e sheh jeten ne Shqiperi dhe dikush nuk e sheh te ardhmen atje.  
Faktoret:
1) Politika e shtetit shqiptar qe ndikon shume ne psikologjine e njerzve. Korrupsioni i shtetit shqiptar eshte pergjegjes per shume jete te humbura nga shqiptaret
2) Komunizmi .... Kur e gjithe bota filloi te rindertohej, te emigroje ne u mbylllem. Pra dy divane dhe nje faqemuri ishin standarte te jetes shqiptare... po te njihje"njerez" ndoshta mund te blije nje TV dhe te shijne 4 ore te qelbura te propagandes komuniste.
3) 1997 ishte nje faktor i vogel qe rrenoi ate ekonomi qe filloi te perterihej
4)Factor tjeter qe mban emigrimin e gjalle dhe qe shtohet eshte se ne shqiptaret ambientohemi shume shpejt me kulturen e vendit ku shkojme.  Madje dhe shqipen nuk ua mesojme femijve....(turp)

Besoj se mjaftojne te cojne nje te ri ne kurbet.......

----------


## DeuS

Emigracioni eshte nje virus qe e ka sulmuar Shqiperine dekada vjetesh perpara dhe po te shohesh realitetin jo qe po i gjindet ilac por permasat e ketij virusi po zmadhohen.
  Per shkaqet e emigracionit flet vete gjendja aktuale e varfer dhe e pastabilizuar e Shqiperise. Nuk e ve ne dyshim qe shumica kane emigruar per arsye ekonomike por ka edhe nga ata qe kane lene familjet e tyre per arsye me te forta si rreziku jetes ose diskriminimi politik,intelektual,shoqeror etj. 
 Por cfaredo qofte arsyja qe te shtyn te emigrosh nje gje eshte e qarte qe njerezit nisen me mendimin qe do arrijne dicka jashte te cilen ne vendin e tyre nuk munden ta realizonin por per mendimin tim jashte nuk je asgje pervec se nje numer me teper ne shtetin ku jeton..
 Pasojat pozitive te emigracionit jane thjesht integrimi ne nje kulture tjeter dhe mundesia per te marre sa me teper nga kjo kulture.
 Pasojat negative jane pa mbarim duke filluar qe nga transformimi jot total nga nje njeri ne nje njeri tjeter dhe stresin e ke shokun me te ngushte se shoke nuk ke deri te ajo qe harron nene e babe  e ka raste qe as ne vdekje nuk merr dot pjese..
  O njerez emigracioni eshte vrases sa do mire te jesh nga gjendja ekonomike dhe me e keqja eshte se eshte nje vrasje qe vret shume avash pa e kuptuar dhe kur ta marresh vesh ti je i vdekur...Guri rende ne vend te vet....
Pershendetje nga Octapodi

----------


## Calvero

Tung të gjithëve
  Unë do ta ndaja emigracionin në dy tipe : Në emigracion masiv me një fjalë në lëvizje masive popullsie nga vendet e varfëra dhe me shtesë të madhe popullsie drej vendeve të pasura me shtesë të vogël popullsie si dhe në emigracion më të kufizuar dhe preçiz të intelektualëve të	çfarëdo lloj vendi drejt destinacioneve preçize.
  Tipin e parë të emigracionit atë masiv e ka kaluar pothuajse çdo vend i Europës dhe i botës por shumë koh para nesh. Kur popullsia shtohet shumë më shpejt se sa prodhimi ka pak rrugë për zgjidhjen e problemit : luftë civile, luftë pushtuese ndaj vendeve të tjera apo emigracion. Disa vende të zhvilluara të Europës e kanë zgjidhur problemin me të dyja mënyrat : me luftra pushtuese të cilat të lejojnë të fitosh toka të reja dhe pasuri të reja dhe në të njejtë kohë shkaktojnë shuma viktima. Pra me një gur vret dy zoq. Pushton vënde të reja dhe zgjidh problemin e krizës në vendin tënd. Populli ynë ngaqë ka qënë i pazhvilluar dhe i vogël në numër e ka zgjidhur problemin e shtimit të popullsisë vetëm me emigracion gjatë gjithë shekujve. 
  Shqipëtarët kanë emigruar tërë jetën. Emigrimi iu ndalua me forcë vetëm në vitet e komunizmit me pasojat katastrofike që i dimë të gjithë pra emigrimi i sotëm nuk është ndonjë fenomen i ri dhe i paparë ndonjë herë kështu që mua nuk më habit aspak. Ai është zgjidhja e  vetme për momentin e problemeve ekonomike të Shqipërisë. Asnjë lloj sistemi dhe asnjë loj rregjimi sado i përkryer të jetë ai nuk mund të përballojë shtimin e popullsisë në Shqipëri që vazhdon të jetë më i larti në Europë. Zgjidhja do të vij atëhere kur shtesa e popullsisë do të bjerë dhe shtimi i prodhimit do të jetë në gjëndje ta përballojë.         
  Kuptohet që emigrimi është shumë i dhimbshëm dhe ai shkakton trauma tek familjet tona por ai është një zgjidhje më pak e dhimbshme se sa lufta civile apo luftrat me vendet e tjera.
  Emigrimi i tipit të dytë ai i intelektualëve nuk ka për të pushuar ndonjëherë. Gjithmonë do të ketë njerëz të cilët kërkojnë të jenë më mirë, të ecin më përpara në karieren e tyre dhe për këtë arsye do të ketë gjithmonë njerëz që do të emigrojnë. Ata që janë shkencëtare do ikin në SHBA psh sepse aty i kanë dhe mundësitë me të mëdha për punuar dhe ecur përpara. Ata që janë shkrimtarë në Francë, ata që e duan muzikën klasike në Itali etj. Me kalimin e kohës këto destinacione edhe mund të ndryshojnë ashtu siç kanë ndryshuar vazhdimisht në shekuj.     

Me respekt
Calvero

----------


## sersilada777

Brezi im niset ne emigracion per te blere lirine e shpirtit disi te mohuar aty .domosdo nese varesh ekonomikisht varesh dhe shpirterisht Etapa tjeter eshte mbrritja ne token e enderruar per te sig parane e duhur per ta blere  lirine dhe pasi i ke siguruar me plot mundime vrapon tek shpirti yt ti vesh kuroren e lirise por teper vone ai eshte  i plakur tashme per tu ngazellyer me dhuraten tende apo ndoshta ka vdekur dhe kete relike te fituar me aq mundime mund ta vini mbi varrin eshpirtit tuaj. Jeta eshte shume e shkurter qe te fillosh nga fillimi disa here.

----------


## sersilada777

Shkaqet e emigracionit jane kryesisht shkaqe ekonomike por brezi im largohet te ne emer te 'lirise te privuar'dhe shpreson ta blej kete liri me disa qindarka te fituara atje. Per te fituar keto para duhet te mohoj vehten disa here te mbeshtyj mbi vullnetin e vete me qindra here  dhe pasi i ka  fituar keto para vrapon tek shpirti i tij ti fali kuroren e lirise te premtuar por teper vone ai tashme eshte plakur ndoshta ka vdekur. Tragjike apo komike 
Ky eshte mergimi. Qe diten qe ti shkel aty nuk jeton por vetem ekziston S.O.S

----------


## leci

Me duket pak si vision pesimist i jetes.Une e shoh me teper si eksperience.Positive apo negative varet nga shume gjera.Mu dha mundesia te jetoj ne nje menyre tjeter se ajo qe na lejonin ne Shqiperi.Pse flet per te mohuar veten?
Brezi jone ka qene me me fat se ai i prinderve tane.Eshte me se normale qe gjerat e bukura na mungojne kur po i humbasim ose kur jemi larg.jetoje jeten deri ne fund,lodhe,kerko qe te jete ajo qe te ndjeki.Mos u kenaq vetem me ekzistences por kerko qe te jesh protagonist i vetem i jetes tende.
me respekt

----------


## Mjellma_ePg

E di cfare me vjen inat me shume njerez, qe thone shqiperia nuk ka per te perparuar. Sepse te gjithe shqiptaret qe kane shkuar per vizite ne shqiperi thone qe shqiperia eshte bere shume bukur, e vemtja arsye qe ne nuk perparojme edhe qe nuk ka pune eshte se vete shqiptaret nuk e shtrojne me falni (******) te punojne. Nje shembull. Shumica e shqiptareve shkojne mbledhi ullinj ne Greqi ose punojne ndertim ne Amerike por ato pune nuk duan ti bejne ne shqiperi? Do te thoni ju nuk ka leke ne shqiperi. Po edhe ketej nuk ka leke si kujtoni ju? Po pse punojne njerezit nga dy pune te mbajne nje familje, edhe $5.oo ora punojne njerezit, po punojne ama, por te jene ne vendin e vet nuk bejne asgje duan vetem te pine kafenerave edhe te pine duhan. 

Arsyja qe shumeca e shqiptareve ikin sidomos te rinjte, kane me teper liri, plus qe jane me te pavarur, edhe e di qe ne shqiperi nuk ka pune per te gjithe ose arsim per te gjithe. Po marr rastin tim para kater vjetesh, Kur konkurova per shkolle edhe nuk fitova sepse nuk i kisha te gjitha 10 po 9 ose nuk kisha 7milione leke te paguaja per te fituar shkollen edhe kur mu dha shanci per te vazhduar shkollen ne amerike shkova por ketu mos harroni shumica e shqiptareve pagujne shume leke per shkollen simos pa dokumenta.

Negative. Nuk ka me keq te jesh larg familjes edhe te perballosh jeten vetem, e vetjma qe te mungon eshte familja edhe shoqeria

positive. Per femrat liri, per meshkujt e njeta gja me duket, edhe ka vertet shume shance,

A mund te kthehemi nje here ne shqiperi? Ne qofte se do kemi sigurine e shtetit edhe stabilitetin, po ju a garantoja se shumica e shqiptareve do te kthehej.

Arsyeja pse nuk kthehemi? Sepse nqs une kaloj kater vjet ne usa edhe paguaj $ 12 mije dollar ne vite per shkollen plus sakrificat qe kam bere nuk mundem te kthehem ne shqiperi nqs nuk kam nje te ardhme te garantuar edhe nje qetesi edhe stabilitet, qe une te ngrej binesim tim pa frike se do vije dikush te ma djegi ose te ma shkaterroje. 

Nese sikush ka arsyet e veta kush detyrohet te iki nga halli, kush nga qefi, por qe te gjithe e dine se mergimi nuk eshte i veshtire, sidomos per ata qe jane pa dokumenta.

Shpresoj qe shumica e shqiptare te kthehen ne shqiperi se si vendi yt nuk mund te gjesh asgjekundi

----------


## Matura95

Hello Te gjitheve!
Kjo eshte teme shume e thelle dhe e dhimshme per kombin shqiptar. Pra te gjthe e kane mendjen per te ikur dhe sa e gjejne rastin ikin. Mund te jene shumica raste ekonomike po dhe nga ana ligjore asgje nuk po behet. Nuk jam dakort me MJellma_pg sepse jo te gjithe Shqiptaret jane dembela. Me duket se ajo shume mire e permend faktin qe ketu ne USA njerezit lajne Pjatat me $5 ora dhe nuk jane dembela. Pse atehere ne qe jemi kaq punetore ketu ne emigracion nuk shkojme atehere ne Shqiperi dhe te punojme????? Atehere a kemi ne te drejte ti quajme ata qe jane ne Shqiperi dembela??? Apo ti kritikojme emigrantet qe punojne pune te rendomta neper bote "Pse nuk punojne ne Shqiperi?". Pra duke ditur gjendjen ekonomiko-politiko-shoqerore te Shqiperise shumica e kupton qe nuk kemi te drejte. 
Emigracioni eshte i veshtire po me e veshtire eshte te jesh ne Shqiperi (nuk e kam fjalen per nje cope buke). Ketu ne ndoshta paguajme shume leke ($15000 ne vit per shkolle) po ne te njejten kohe kemi mundesi. Pra punojme dhe paguajme. 
Ne qofte se ne e quajme veten qe vuajme atehere cduhet te thote nje familjar ne shqiperi qe nuk ka leke te ushqeje femijet me buke. Te behemi pak realiste: Po te ishte mire Shqiperia te gjithe shkonin mbrapa...
Le te shpesojme qe Qeveria Shqiptare e mbledh mendjen siguron te drejtat e individualit dhe perfundon korrupsion qe po ia pi gjakun gjithe shqiptareve. 
Atehere faji eshte toni qe akoma te endemi neper bote....

Me Respekt
Aldi

----------

